# Sram Apex fd shifter issue



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I posted this in the Sram section a couple of days ago and did not get any responses. Can anyone here help me? I can't get the bike to the shop until next week, so any help is appreciated. 

When I push the lever nothing happens. It is like the cable is broken but there is tension on the cable and I can't pull it in either direction. Is there something in the shifter that might have come lose or broken?

Thanks


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

The Sram fd is very sensitive to tension adjustments. Mine works best when there is what seems like too much slack in tension when on the small ring. First time I installed one I had similar problems to yours. I installed it like a shimano fd with little to no slack in the cable. Good luck.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks I took off the cable from the fd and put it back on and it now works. Thanks again for the info!


----------

